# To Marilyn and Angry Optimist



## 19475 (May 27, 2005)

Hello there Marilyn and Angry Optimist! Now IÂ´m back with the name of the antibiotics I had been taking. ItÂ´s called Tetralysal (lymecyclin). I have read the information followed by the package and it says that the most common side effects (more than 1 patient among 100) are nauseous, vomiting and D, but these symptoms can be eliminated by taking the antibiotics at meals. When it comes to other more rare symptoms, they are skin rash, increased sensitivity towards the sun shine and severe bowel infection.But my doctor thought it was a bit strange that I got further problems with my stomach by taking this antibiotics, as she says that itÂ´s very very unusual. She says that this antibiotics is the most gentle one towards stomach and there is nothing which is more gentle. I should have been taking this at least for three months in order to kill the bacteria causing my acne on the face, but I stopped taking it after 1 Â½ months due to the terrible side effects, which prevented me from going to the University at several occasions. It looks quite fine with my acne now, but my doctor says that the acne can come back due to the short time I took this antibiotics and that I have to take this then again, which I really donÂ´t want. Even though she says that itÂ´s strange that I got side effects, IÂ´m very sure that those were caused by the antibiotics, as the terrible cramps and reflux I had several times during the time I was on this stopped (and I didnÂ´t have these symptoms before I started this antibiotics) after I quit taking this antibiotics.PDR seems to be a great source of finding information on different medications and its side effects! I searched this word in Google and found a page http://www.pdr.net/Home/Home.aspxIs it the online version you usually look at?By the way, what Marilyn mentioned about that â€œmost docs and studies show that a mult-method approach is the bestâ€ has changed the way IÂ´m thinking very much. Before, I thought it was a bad thing trying to do several things in order to cure or relieve symptoms, so it feels great now that I can keep listening to MikeÂ´s CDs while I do an experiment with fiber and take Imodium as a complement when it needs, until my IBS will be better!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hiya,Yep, Mike says to do whatever you need to do to feel better while you listen to your sessions - whatever helps you, do it!







xx


----------



## 19475 (May 27, 2005)

Oh, I forgot to mention an important thing! How relieved I became when I read that Marilyn also had problems with those false signals!!! I almost began crying when I read your reply... ItÂ´s wonderful that the CDs can change these false signals without you are forcing the effect. IÂ´m sooooo tired of these stupid false signals and I feel encouraged enormously now







IÂ´ll keep on listening to MikeÂ´s CDs!!!


----------

